# Indoor Redfoot Enclosure



## Lillyoshea (Jan 6, 2017)

I recently got a 1 year old redfoot, shes currently in a tortoise table. I'm managing to keep to humidity at 80% with a glass to cover most of it and a humidifier. I'm going to be upgrading her enclosure, but I need to know what would be best, I hate tortoise tables and the next best thing would be a vivarium, but I've seen some people say that they have bad airflow though? So what would be the best enclosure and what would be a good size? I would prefer to get something quite large so I wouldn't have to upgrade when shes gets bigger.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## BILBO-03 (Jan 6, 2017)

You could build a big tortoise table then get one of these;


Put the greenhouse on top of it. 
This would help hold humidity in.


----------



## Lillyoshea (Jan 6, 2017)

The thing with tortoise tables is that they're usually built with wood, I want to get away from wood because I'm starting to get wood rot underneath the substrate and I'm constantly having to clean it out. Also I'm no good with diy, and I think to have a green house covering it would be too big for my bedroom.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2017)

You can buy two of these tubs (the biggest ones you can afford):







Cut off opposing ends and put them together to make one long tub. You can then use the lid by cutting out holes for the light and heat emitter and wrapping the edges of the holes with foil.


----------



## Lillyoshea (Jan 6, 2017)

That sounds like a good idea! Will have to try give it ago.  I have one more question I'm using cypress mulch and I'm not fond of it as it keeps sticking to her and her food, I want to switch to sphagnum moss or is it only best to use it as a bedding? Or what is the best substrate? Sorry for all the questions lol.


----------



## Alex Z (Jan 6, 2017)

Your best bet is top soil or ecoearth..or combine them both...sphagnum goes into her hide and you spray it down..the tubs are great..curious how much space you feel you can dedicate to your tort? My enclosure for now is 6x2 and our rf is 3yrs old...if you can do that or even 5x3...you can you a variety to cover the floor snd keep moisture in the tort table..add fake planst to mimic a jungle setting as I show you below...


----------



## Alex Z (Jan 6, 2017)

If you decide on a tort table...make the walls 15in high and add legs...trust me its way much better on your back...also lay the top surface with cypress mulch and spray it everyday...


----------

